# Was anyone in Stand 219 for Greenwich dressage?



## camilla4 (3 August 2012)

Just want to check that you can see anything from there?!!


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

I was in 220 yesterday & the view was brilliant!


----------



## acw295 (3 August 2012)

I was in 219 row 16 for Eventing dressage - view was very good (C ticket) - didn't need my binoculars!


----------



## SpruceRI (4 August 2012)

I was in block 204 today. Row 11.

Just slightly to the right of the judge at 'E'.  Superb!!


----------



## camilla4 (4 August 2012)

Thank you peeps - was concerned as it is the block right at the end of the arena but now feel reassured!

Can you still see the big screen okay - it looks very close?!!


----------



## Kokopelli (4 August 2012)

Yep you can see everything


----------



## camilla4 (4 August 2012)

Fab - thank you!!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (4 August 2012)

I was in block 219, row 20, seat 697 for the eventing dressage on 29th July. Had an excellent view and you can see both screens (scoreboard and live feed of the arena action).

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Willeeckers (4 August 2012)

Tbh I don't think any of the seats will have a bad view, maybe if your right at the very top things might seem a bit distant. 

I sat in block 224 row 9 on the first day of dressage and had a fab view, in fact felt much closer to the action than I thought I would having seen the stands on tv.


----------



## KerslakeEquestrian (4 August 2012)

I was at the top of block 212 yesterday and the view was amazing. To be honest the way the stadium is set up you will have a fantastic view wherever you sit  going back on Tuesday now and can't wait  x


----------



## camilla4 (4 August 2012)

Thanks again, everyone.  We're in row 27 which sounds ideal.  Getting very excited  now


----------



## dianchi (4 August 2012)

How many rows are there?? Starting to think I'm in the back row!!


----------

